# collagen supp



## bigmike0321 (Mar 6, 2016)

Great lakes collagen. I have had good results with this product for achy joints. It takes a while before you will notice anything but for me it works well along with glucosamine. just mix a couple of teaspoons in your protein shake. i take it a couple of times a day. it took a few weeks before i noticed improvement but it definitely helps. you can find it on amazon and there are 2 types, hot and cold soluble. i just get the cold and use it in yogurt or my shakes.  it is supposed to help repair cartilage no just mask the pain. i have been hitting the weights for many years and can use all the help i can get. hope this helps with anyone that has minor tendonitis or similar issues. it is fairly inexpensive and easy to use so it is worth trying for a couple of months.


----------



## snake (Mar 6, 2016)

I heard there's a better product, it's called nandrolone.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2016)

You are experiencing a placebo. Collagen is a protein In connective tissue among other things. Your body must break down the collagen you ingest bc it's what it does with all proteins. Once broken down and digested so they can be absorbed, it is no different than milk protein, whey protein, protein from steak, or from lentils. So your body can't use the whole collagen molecule as is bc it must be broken down first to make it absorbable and in doing so it makes it just like any other protein. 

There also is absolutely nothing to show that these supplements help from a scientific or study perspective. 

You are basically paying for a placebo I'm sorry to say.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Mar 6, 2016)

if thats the case maybe snakes idea is the better way to go.


----------



## Lilo (Mar 6, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You are experiencing a placebo.



A shrink would say "if it solves the problem, what does it matter how?"


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Lilo said:


> A shrink would say "if it solves the problem, what does it matter how?"



Which is why I hope their power will always be limited lol.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Mar 6, 2016)

ok sounds like i need to find a shrink to prescribe some deca lol, may as well through in some test along with it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You are experiencing a placebo. Collagen is a protein In connective tissue among other things. Your body must break down the collagen you ingest bc it's what it does with all proteins. Once broken down and digested so they can be absorbed, it is no different than milk protein, whey protein, protein from steak, or from lentils. So your body can't use the whole collagen molecule as is bc it must be broken down first to make it absorbable and in doing so it makes it just like any other protein.
> 
> There also is absolutely nothing to show that these supplements help from a scientific or study perspective.
> 
> You are basically paying for a placebo I'm sorry to say.



doc is a real party pooper


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> doc is a real party pooper



I do my best Bundy


----------



## bigmike0321 (Mar 7, 2016)

i joined a year ago and hardly post. so thought i would try and contribute to the community and we seen how well that went lol.at least now guys will know what NOT to spend their cash on. It's good to have some knowledgeable guys on here to lay down the facts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2016)

bigmike0321 said:


> i joined a year ago and hardly post. so thought i would try and contribute to the community and we seen how well that went lol.at least now guys will know what NOT to spend their cash on. It's good to have some knowledgeable guys on here to lay down the facts.



Don't take this as an excuse not to post. The more active you are the better.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Mar 8, 2016)

i will definitely keep posting. good bad or whatever the outcome. its always good to get the conversation and information out there always trying to learn.


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

Winstrol and HGH to my knowledge are also great compounds for increasing collagen like snake mentioned


----------

